# Felt TT bikes- seatpost turn?



## nemiman18 (May 2, 2009)

I am planning on buying a felt b16 sometime soon. On some reviews it talks about a flipable seatpost that effectively changes a 78* STA to a 73* or 74 i forget. Ive seen it on cervelo bikes where you can switch out the bars and brifters then flip the seat post and have a road maachine. does the same apply to Felt TT bikes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

nemiman18 said:


> I am planning on buying a felt b16 sometime soon. On some reviews it talks about a flipable seatpost that effectively changes a 78* STA to a 73* or 74 i forget. Ive seen it on cervelo bikes where you can switch out the bars and brifters then flip the seat post and have a road maachine. does the same apply to Felt TT bikes?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Felt offeres two seatposts. The standard position post is what comes with hte bike, there is a rear offset post that will allow for a much slacker seat angle if that is preferred. In 2009 we opted to produce two seperate seatposts rather than one post that fits both positions.

-SD


----------



## nemiman18 (May 2, 2009)

thanks, would this allow me to run a road setup like you can with cervelos effectively?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

nemiman18 said:


> thanks, would this allow me to run a road setup like you can with cervelos effectively?


Not exactly.

Just like Cervelo, you can set your saddle position up with a road-like position, but also just like Cervelo, you cannot adjust the low head tube, long front center, and shallow head angle designed to mate with aerobars. Getting the front end optimized for TT/Tri means it isn't optimized for ROAD positions. This is not a shortcoming on FELT or CERVELO's part, we both optimize our bikes for TT/Tri in that segment. For a bike that may have a better balance of ROAD handling and fit, with aerodynamic benefit for the occasional TT or Triathlon, the Cervelo Soloist (now called their "s" series I think) or the FELT AR series would be a better choice.

This is a confusing chapter in bike fit, I'm glad you're approaching it by asking questions, I think you'll help many with the same confusion.

-SD


----------



## nemiman18 (May 2, 2009)

thanks so much for the help. i was excited that i could have a 2300 dollar AR... Being a Highschooler no way i can afford an AR. Maybe in a few years when im done growing. maybe it will be a Z45 or FC for me...


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

nemiman18 said:


> thanks so much for the help. i was excited that i could have a 2300 dollar AR... Being a Highschooler no way i can afford an AR. Maybe in a few years when im done growing. maybe it will be a Z45 or FC for me...


A much more affordable AR model may be in the cards, stay tuned for our Sept web launch of 2010 models.


----------



## nemiman18 (May 2, 2009)

exciting! how affordable are we talking??


----------

